# calculo grosero (en el sentido aproximativo) sobre algo



## ferchuli

Como se dice en un informe cientifico cuando se realiza un calculo grosero (en el sentido  aproximativo) sobre algo?
ejemplo: It is possible to apply  a coarse calcule?/ roughly equation? to compute the atmosphere heat flux into the ocean.

Thanks
F


----------



## Sallyb36

....a rough calculation...


----------



## Darío Anselmo

"_Rough estimate_ / _rough estimation_ / _rough calculation_".

Pero ojo: En verdadero español, lo de "cálculo grosero" no tiene ningún sentido; al menos en esta acepción científica que usted plantea, suena a disparate. Debe ser -como usted mismo reconoce- "cálculo aproximado", "cálculo aproximativo"; algunos hablantes también dicen "cálculo vago" o "cálculo basto".


----------



## aurilla

Es posible que se refiera a "gross estimate" / "rough estimate"


----------



## k-in-sc

There are certainly plenty of examples in print of the use of "cálculo grosero," which I also would translate as "rough estimate." 
http://www.google.com/search?btnG=G...wp&bav=on.2,or.r_gc.r_pw.&fp=488053e272ebe803


----------



## Ilialluna

Hola. Yo tampoco creo que sea un "disparate". Grosero se utiliza y es correcto.
Saludos.


----------



## abeltio

En Argentina se utiliza también la expresión: un cálculo "a grosso modo", indicando lo mismo.

Decir "una aproximación grosera" también es usado para indicar que no se hicieron cálculos detallados


----------



## cacarulo

abeltio said:


> En Argentina se utiliza también la expresión: un cálculo "a grosso modo", indicando lo mismo.
> 
> Decir "una aproximación grosera" también es usado para indicar que no se hicieron cálculos detallados


 
Es cierto que se usa "a grosso modo", pero la forma correcta es sin "a": _grosso modo_.
"Creo que, grosso modo, son veinte o veinticinco libros".


----------



## Darío Anselmo

k-in-sc said:


> There are certainly plenty of examples in print of the use of "cálculo grosero," which I also would translate as "rough estimate."
> http://www.google.com/search?btnG=Google+Search&q=%22c%C3%A1lculo+grosero%22#q=%22c%C3%A1lculo+grosero%22&hl=en&prmd=ivnsb&biw=1013&bih=624&um=1&ie=UTF-8&tbo=u&tbm=bks&source=og&sa=N&tab=wp&bav=on.2,or.r_gc.r_pw.&fp=488053e272ebe803



Muchas gracias por compartir todas esas obras. Eso sí, observe que la mayoría de esos autores que usted proporciona son sumamente antiguos (hay uno de 1789!) y más importante aún: ellos no hablan en absoluto de "cálculo" en el sentido matemático, sino moral; es decir se refieren a la actitud calculadora (interesada) del que pretende sacar provecho propio. Eso NO se puede traducir como "rough estimate".

Font y Moreso: "Y no era que el amor de María estuviese como tan frecuentemente sucede en las mujeres sujeto a un _cálculo grosero_".

Rey y Heredia: "Si las cosas estuvieran arregladas de tal suerte que el vicio recibiera  en seguida su castigo, (...) bastaríanos sólo calcular  para hacer el bien y evitar el crimen, y este _cálculo grosero_ nos robaría todo el mérito".

Laurent y Lizarraga: "Cuando la virtud no es un _cálculo grosero_, por lo menos queda rebajada, envilecida..."

Servant Beauvais: "si las cosas estuviesen dispuestas de tal modo, que el vicio fuera  constantemente castigado, y la virtud constantemente recompensada sobre  la tierra, bastaría con un _cálculo grosero_ para retenernos en los caminos del bien".

Ferreiro y Peralta: "¡ay del que dejándose llevar de una indiferente apatía ó de un _cálculo grosero_, se liga con un juramento eterno, a quien puede causar su desventura!".    Y así por el estilo


No niego que sí se emplee "grosero" con ese sentido de "aproximado", pero no es un uso tan masivo como la búsqueda de libros parecía sugerir a simple vista.


----------



## k-in-sc

Scientific or fact-related citations from the first two pages of results of the Google Books in Spanish search: 

Ian S. Butler - 1986 - 463 pages - Preview
Este _cálculo grosero_  proporciona información acerca de las interacciones de van der Waals  que median entre moléculas de H20 en el hielo. La respuesta correcta es  3. La respuesta 1 es el inverso de la respuesta 3. *...

*John Happel - 1981 - 468 pages - Preview
Esta incómoda situación se maneja realmente haciendo un _cálculo grosero_  del tamaño del equipo de modo que puede obtenerse una idea bastante  clara de la relación tamaño-coste. Con frecuencia, en una región  limitada, *...

*Donald Voet, Judith G. Voet - 2006 - 1756 pages - Preview
La proximidad sola contribuye relativamente poco a la catálisis Permítanos hacer un _cálculo grosero_  acerca de cómo la velocidad de una reacción sólo se afecta por la  proximidad de sus grupos reactantes. Luego del tratamiento de Daniel *... *

Ma. Teresa Fernández Lomelín, Margarita María Zorrilla Fierro - 2003 - 529 pages - Preview
Un _cálculo grosero_  efectuado a partir de la información incluida en el capítulo 3 permite  indicar que entre 1 995 y 2002 la SEP ha aplicado unos 45 millones de  pruebas solamente en los programas IDANIS, EVEP, ESTANDARES, PRONAP, *...*

Norberto Galasso - 2005 - 1361 pages - Preview
En otro informe del día 19 de octubre, _Oakley_ agrega que "existe una minoría militante —un _cálculo grosero_ la estimaría en un 15 %- que apoya con entusiasmo 'la intervención' de los Estados Unidos *...*


----------



## BPG

En ocasiones, y de manera coloquial se puede hablar de "Numeros gordos"... 

p.e.

"Vamos a hacer un número gordo"

Un famoso libro en España, de cálculo de estructuras, se llama "Números gordos en el proyecto de estructuras"

http://www.luarna.com/ebook/numeros-gordos-en-el-proyecto-de-estructuras/


----------



## Darío Anselmo

Esa alternativa está bien simpática . Y tienes razón, yo la he escuchado. Gracias, BPG


----------

